# Half Monkey Pig Hybrid Video



## adamvanwildest (Aug 3, 2012)

Is this even possible? It looks real enough but I didn't know a monkey and a pig could breed.

YouTube Video - Half Pig Half Monkey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTZPGF0fU6E

looks really ugly


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! thats fugly! But is just a deformed piglet, poor thing.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

It's suffering from a form of cyclopsia, which causes one large eye to form and a lack of a nose. There was a kitten born with this condition not that many years ago. It is basically incompatible with life and the piglet will die soon, if it wasn't dead already in the video (watched with sound off).


----------



## adamvanwildest (Aug 3, 2012)

SpiritSerpents said:


> It's suffering from a form of cyclopsia, which causes one large eye to form and a lack of a nose. There was a kitten born with this condition not that many years ago. It is basically incompatible with life and the piglet will die soon, if it wasn't dead already in the video (watched with sound off).


Yes, I've heard of cyclopsia, similar to this when a shark was born the same way.
*Albino One-Eyed Shark Found*
Strange Cyclops Shark Caught - YouTube

But back to the piglet video... the pig really does have a monkey face, and two eyes, he has monkey ears and a mouth. Seems like a different case.. no?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not saying that is or isn't real, I watched it with no sound but is it entirely unfeasable?

I mean Chimps are close genetically to humans and they use pig organs for human transplant so they must be pretty close to humans too so in theory they must be close to each other?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

This would have hit the headlines.
Not you....tube

Think its fake.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

adamvanwildest said:


> Yes, I've heard of cyclopsia,...
> 
> But back to the piglet video... the pig really does have a monkey face, and two eyes, he has monkey ears and a mouth. Seems like a different case.. no?


No, actually. He has a clearly highly deformed cranium, both "eyes" appears to be if not directly fused into one giant eye with two irises, then in a single socket. The mouth only looks "monkey"-ish because of the lack of the nose.

It appears to be an incomplete cyclopsic animal.



markhill said:


> I mean Chimps are close genetically to humans and they use pig organs for human transplant so they must be pretty close to humans too so in theory they must be close to each other?


No. Pig organ parts are used because they are close in size to our organ parts.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

SpiritSerpents said:


> No. Pig organ parts are used because they are close in size to our organ parts.


fair enough : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

markhill said:


> I'm not saying that is or isn't real, I watched it with no sound but is it entirely unfeasable?
> 
> I mean Chimps are close genetically to humans and they use pig organs for human transplant so they must be pretty close to humans too so in theory they must be close to each other?


Human x chimp wouldn't produce viable offspring let alone monkey x pig.  Pigs are in a completely different Order (Artiodactyla) to the monkeys (Primates).

To give a reptile based example the different Orders separate the testudines (tortoises and turtles) from the crocodilia and the squamata (snakes and lizards). Therefore an equivalent to a pig/monkey hybrid would be a terrapin/kingsnake hybrid.

100% a deformed piglet. The 'monkey daddy' story is completely made up and complete rubbish. They may have seen a monkey in the pig shed (most likely stealing food) but it is a complete fabrication that is fathered the piglet.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

I've seen pictures of this deformed piglet somewhere else a few months back, pretty sure it was the same one. Think it was in a newspaper, they said it was cyclopsia as well.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

No way ???? :gasp:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

As others have said, its a cyclops.

There's a very good explanation of the in utereo phenomena that cause this plus several examples in _'Mutants: On the form, variety and errors of the human body'_ by Amand Marie Leroi.


----------



## HalfYeti (Aug 4, 2012)

As a general rule of thumb, YouTube + "NEW SPECIES"/"MUTANT MONSTER"/"FREAK CREATURE" = Birth defect or diseased/dead animal. I once lost an afternoon looking through all the videos on there of sea creatures washed up, mysterious creatures found in the forest etc, and while I don't consider it time well spent, it was certainly interesting to see what people jumped to the conclusion of.


----------

